

Josh Topolsky announces he's leaving Engadget - brianwillis
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/12/hello-i-must-be-going/

======
brianwillis
He's too much of a professional to say so, but I think many people will get
the feeling that this decison was motivated by "The AOL Way".

------
zach
Dan Benjamin recorded a 40-minute interview with Josh three months ago. He
talked about his experience becoming Engadget's editor-in-chief, coming from a
background as a music producer:

<http://5by5.tv/pipeline/33>

------
laujen
I'll miss Josh's writing for one. Always enjoyed his articles even if I didn't
always agree with him. Hope he surfaces again soon. Keep writing, Josh!

------
sp332
And AOL loses another editor. He says he'll be sticking around as editor-at-
large, and co-hosting the podcast, so... maybe this is a way for him to keep
writing without being under AOL's posting mandates?

